# Info on egg share/donation



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

I have had 2 icsi cycles.
1st was bfn and 2nd bfp that ended in m/c.
I got one egg fertilise the 1st cycle and 2 the 2nd.
Think they may bring up egg donation atour review.
My sister in law has offered to donate eggs for us.
Would this be allowed.

Any info would be appreciated

nicola x x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

If sister in law as in husband´s sister then not allowed.

Sister in law another way is fine as long as she meeets donor criteria and gets through the checks.

Ruth


----------

